# Need ID help



## lucky07 (Mar 15, 2012)

These are "assorted africans". I'm assuming the blue one is a Kenyi (from pictures I've found online). The other similar small one (male Kenyi in transition???) and the bigger kinda bass colored one I've no clue about.

This is my first go at an all cichlid tank so this assorted african business is all new to me. 

Anyone have a clue what these guys are?


----------

